# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Call of Duty 4 Windowed mode.

## Fogo40

Hey, I've been coming here awhile and I've found the information very useful and decided to give some back to get out of leecher status. After searching all over for a couple hours I finally found out how to make Call of Duty 4 play in windowed mode.

Press `(~) to get your console to come up.

Next, type /r_fullscreen 0

and then type

/vid_restart

Your screen should be in windowed mode allowing you to chat/browse the internet while you're waiting to respawn.

(Also make sure you adjust your resolution in the in game graphics option to make the window bigger/smaller)

----------


## thenyoc

Thanks for this tip! I've wondered how to do this!

----------


## Kanuuna

Nice found.

----------


## calhounwolf

Funny thing I tried that it didn't work.

----------

